# Hoyt/Mathews



## Bobcat (Aug 9, 2005)

Just shot a Hoyt CRX , Hoyt Carbon Element and Mathews Z7 Xtreme at Outdoorama and all I can say is you can't go wrong with either one.
The Carbon Element was probably my favorite but I'm not going to spend $1200 for just the bow because I just hunt in Michigan and I don't need a indestructible bow. If you travel out of state, it would be worth it.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I wouldn't spend $1,200 on it no matter where I hunted


----------

